# Help 0301 - ABS Return Flow Pump and ABS Fault code - 01486 - System funciton test activated 35-00



## jsjbell2003 (Dec 2, 2009)

I've replaced to ABS module with no luck. Is there any way I can check the pump specifically? 

I just replaced my suspension compressor and hadn't cleared the codes when I scanned my ecms. 

2001 Audi Allroad 

Heres my log. 

Tuesday,12,October,2010,16:42:22:49762 
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1 
Data version: 20100831 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 4B - Audi A6 C5 
Scan: 01 02 03 06 08 15 16 17 18 34 35 36 37 45 55 56 57 65 67 75 
76 77 

VIN: WAUYP64B81N165292 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-AZA.lbl 
Part No: 4Z7 907 551 M 
Component: 2.7l V6/5VT G 0001 
Coding: 06752 
Shop #: WSC 19400 
VCID: 4D9A624CADA3 
WAUYP64B81N165292 AUZ7Z0A1870162 

1 Fault Found: 
16805 - Warm Up Catalyst; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold 
P0421 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl 
Part No: 4Z7 927 156 A 
Component: AG5 01V 2.7l5VT USA 1718 
Coding: 00002 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 448C47687EE9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8D0-907-389.lbl 
Part No: 4Z7 907 389 
Component: ABS/ESP allrad D57 
Coding: 06397 
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 0912965C194B 

2 Faults Found: 
01486 - System Function Test Activated 
35-00 - - 
00301 - ABS Return Flow Pump (V39) 
35-00 - - 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None 
Part No: 4B0 959 760 C 
Component: Sitzmemory R1 BF 0102 
Coding: 00003 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2D5A02CCCD63 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 4B0-820-043-MY1.lbl 
Part No: 4B0 820 043 AH 
Component: A6-Klimavollautomat D65 
Coding: 00160 
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 60C4ABF8CA31 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 4B0-959-655-AI8.lbl 
Part No: 4Z7 959 655 C 
Component: Airbag Front+Kopf 2002 
Coding: 00307 
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 4FA67844A7AF 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel  Labels: 4B0-907-487.lbl 
Part No: 4B0 907 487 L 
Component: Lenkradelektronik D03 
Coding: 00112 
Shop #: WSC 65535 
VCID: 356A2AAC2533 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 4B0-920-xxx-17.lbl 
Part No: 4Z7 920 980 B 
Component: C5-KOMBIINSTR. VDO D13 
Coding: 02264 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 438E44747BE7 
WAUYP64B81N165292 AUZ7Z0A1870162 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 4Z7-907-553.lbl 
Part No: 4Z7 907 553 H 
Component: - 2C1A1 D053 
Coding: 25500 
Shop #: WSC 19400 
VCID: 4A9069505CCD 

3 Faults Found: 
01316 - ABS Control Module 
79-00 - Please Check Fault Codes 
01400 - Suspension Level Control 
11-10 - Control Limit Not Reached - Intermittent 
01772 - Signal from Level Control Pressure Sensor (G291) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 4B0-962-258.lbl 
Part No: 4B0 962 258 J 
Component: Central Lock/Alarm D33 
Coding: 15885 
Shop #: WSC 02219 
VCID: 30641BB8DA51 

4 Faults Found: 
01572 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Passenger Side 
35-00 - - 
01370 - Alarm triggered by Interior Monitoring 
35-00 - - 
01561 - Left Rear Door 
59-10 - Can't Unlock - Intermittent 
01562 - Right Rear Door 
59-10 - Can't Unlock - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None 
Part No: 4B0 959 760 B 
Component: Sitzmemory R1 F 0101 
Coding: 00001 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2C5C0FC8F679 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 45: Inter. Monitor Labels: None 
Part No: 4B0 951 178 A 
Component: Innenraumueberw. D04 
Coding: 00102 
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 2648FDE0E895 

1 Fault Found: 
01349 - Alarm via Theft Warning System; Front 
35-00 - - 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 4Z7-907-357.lbl 
Part No: 4Z7 907 357 
Component: dynamische LWR D06 
Coding: 00030 
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 040C87683E69 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8D0-035-1xx-56.lbl 
Part No: 4B0 035 195 A 
Component: Radio D00 
Coding: 00114 
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 1E38D500B0C5 

No fault code found. 

End --------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Address 03: DTCs cleared 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Address 35: DTCs cleared 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Address 35: DTCs cleared


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Check your flex connections after first cat for the P0420. 

You may need a set of cats or firmware update. 

The abs pump can be verified operation in VCDS. 


03-03 next and it should run when the abs module runs its tests of each and all circuits. 

Jack


----------



## jsjbell2003 (Dec 2, 2009)

vwemporium said:


> Check your flex connections after first cat for the P0420.
> 
> You may need a set of cats or firmware update.
> 
> ...


 OK, how do you get new firmware and how do you flash it? 

Also, I ran through the output tests for the ABS with no issues, not sure how to run specific tests still learning how to use the tool. Can you specifically test the return pump?


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

The flash update may still be available at dealer through VAS or I may have the update on CD. 

VW-Audi doesn't support pass through for that year vehicle. 

I'm sorry. 

The abs and level control work together for the air ride through esp however the pump on abs is not responsible for air ride lift. 

Try 34-03-next 

You can also see if there are some basic settings to initiate the pump not sure if there is from memory. 

I'm beat, flew from Vegas and started answering questions on plane to kill the time then drove home over 2.5 hours in traffic from JFK. 

Hope it helps. 

Jack


----------



## jsjbell2003 (Dec 2, 2009)

suspension works great after new compressor just having issues with the ABS module. Thanks for the help, now I just have to figure out what it means.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00301


----------



## jsjbell2003 (Dec 2, 2009)

looked at the above page several times. Can anyone tell me where exactly V39 is? I don't have the Bentley manual, a schematic might help. 
Thanks.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

I'm out. 

I will look at Wed to see whats in the repair manual. 

Email me direct. 

Jack


----------



## jsjbell2003 (Dec 2, 2009)

bump


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

sent email


----------



## jsjbell2003 (Dec 2, 2009)

bump


----------



## jsjbell2003 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok here's where I've gotten. I found J105 and if I jump pin 30 to 87 the ABS pump will turn on. I removed the relay and could get it to switch when I connected ground to 86 and battery to 85. Does anyone know where the signal comes from to switch J105? The schematic I'm working with isn't really that helpful and I've been having a hard time finding the physical components on the car. 
:banghead:


----------

